# Canadian PR + Citizenship - queries



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear ALL,
I am an Indian Passport holder.
I seek guidance on the below:
* After getting Canadian PR, would I be eligible to work in the US
* What is the normal timeline, between entering Canada on PR and getting Canadian Citizenship/Passport. What are the stages before getting Canadian Citizenship
* Can a Canadian Citizen work in the US


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

A Canadian PR or Citizenship does NOT permit you to work in USA.
You can GOOGLE the details for PR/Citizenship.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You would still need a visa to work in the US. Being a Canadian Permanent Resident doesn't change that, you nationality is still Indian.

About Canadian Citizenship:
Application Forms and Guides
After 3 years of being a PR you can file for citizenship if Canada is still the country where you live. And than it takes a long time (depending on where you life in Canada, it can almost take 1 extra year) before you actually get the citizenship and you need to pass a test. More info: Application Forms and Guides


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

A Canadian citizen _can_ work in the U.S., but in order to do so, you would need to get the necessary visas (work visa, etc.) beforehand. Being a Canadian citizen or permanent resident in Canada does not automatically grant you employment status in the U.S.; it only means that you can live and work in Canada.


----------



## marko2 (Feb 21, 2012)

You have to have been physically present in Canada for 1095 days during a 3 years period I believe to be eligible to apply for citizenship. Once you apply for citizenship, it might take a year or more to get your citizenship.


----------

